# Plot points bound to come up in later HH books. Spoilers



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just trying to think of some of the minor plot points from the various books that will probably come up in the alter books. And how do you all think they will play out.

1. Rylanors fate, and by extension possibly Tarvitz/Vipus/Loken
I would say that Rylanor is almost certianly alive, but not being a massive character himself being a dreadnought aswell i can see Tarvitz or Loken survivng with him aswell. Lokens survival had already obviously been debated heavily, good or bad its probably going to happen. Tarvitz aswell, kind of takes aways his last stand though. But theirs got to be some survivors that maybe the Imperial Fists will find.

2. Garro/Qruze/Kendals fate. Obviouslt going to be explained in the Garro audiobooks though.

3. Aximands fate. Imo he's clearly going to try and make amends for what he's done. How that will play out though who knows.

Loads of other little ones i was thinking of earlier but have forgotten now. Will try and remember them


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> 1. Rylanors fate, and by extension possibly Tarvitz/Vipus/Loken
> I would say that Rylanor is almost certianly alive, but not being a massive character himself being a dreadnought aswell i can see Tarvitz or Loken survivng with him aswell. Lokens survival had already obviously been debated heavily, good or bad its probably going to happen. Tarvitz aswell, kind of takes aways his last stand though. But theirs got to be some survivors that maybe the Imperial Fists will find.


Sadly Dan Abnett has confirmed that Loken survived



Angel of Blood said:


> 2. Garro/Qruze/Kendals fate. Obviouslt going to be explained in the Garro audiobooks though.


I imagine Kendal dies, most of the rest of the Sisterhood perishes in the Imperial Dungeons/Webway so there's a fair chance she does too.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Has he officially confirmed it? I thought it was still ambigous, although by being a maybe its almost confirmed anyway tbf


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Sadly Dan Abnett has confirmed that Loken survived.


:yahoo:
Seriously? Damn I got so excited I almost gave Spikey rep instead of clicking the "quote" button.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah he officially confirmed it in one of his Q&A videos.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope they keep throwing new stuff at us with amazing revelations. Like on the level of Alpharius having a twin and stuff like that. Honestly the last few books, with the exception of Thousand Sons have been a bit dreary.

Can we start a petition to have Abnett write the rest?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm wel guess he will be in that bunker then with Rylanor. Be very annoying if Loken made it into the bunker and Tarvitz and co didn't


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Try this thread, i cant believe its slipped so far down the list!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53762


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Try this thread, i cant believe its slipped so far down the list!
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53762


I totally forgot about that thread, but that was a pretty good thread. I just fear being the one bringing it back alive. Sometimes that pisses people off. :russianroulette: Not gonna lie I get mad sometimes... Devils Advocate.

I would love to see an Iron Warrior Novel come out. uhhhh. You guys are gonna kill me. I've been saying this in almost every related thread. BL is killing me. I just feel the Legion and Primarch have so much potential in creating a good book, especially since they don't really have a good relationship with the other legions and primarchs, in which case would cause drama especially with the Imperial Fists.

I'm wondering if BL will create another Dark Angels Heresy Novel. As the destruction of Caliban is after the Heresy technically. I don't see a lot of those characters being brought back to life if they are going to make a book about them being attacked by the Night Lords, fence watching... or whatever. If they do, I would like Gav Thorpe to write for the Dark Angels again. Was pretty disapointed about the Dark Angels part so far.

I know Spikey likes the Ultramarines, but I'm gonna like to see some Guilliman pwning in _The First Heretic_. The Ultramarines novels just made them to awesome, they've got to take their turn in the bitch seat.
:spiteful:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well im pretty sure they are making a book to cover every legion and their actions leading up to the heresy. Including in the Traitors cases how they turned, leading up to the Seige of course. And then i imagine they will cover other events like the Dark Angel returning to Caliban, the Iron Cage, The Ultramarines getting owned by the Alpha Legion ^^.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well im pretty sure they are making a book to cover every legion and their actions leading up to the heresy. Including in the Traitors cases how they turned, leading up to the Seige of course.


I doubt they will commission a full novel for every single Legion. The Salamanders for example were decimated at Isstvan V, and as far as we know played a very little role throughout the Age of Darkness. Some surviving Salamanders may be included in minor roles, like in Kyme's short story for the _Age of Darkness_ anthology for example, but I doubt there will be much else. The Iron Hands are in a similar position, their Primarch is dead and Veteran companies decimated, part of the Legion is still intact but without their Primarch I doubt they will play a major role in any future novel. 



Angel of Blood said:


> And then i imagine they will cover other events like the Dark Angel returning to Caliban, the Iron Cage, The Ultramarines getting owned by the Alpha Legion ^^.


Some BL authors have expressed interest in continuing with a Scouring Series following the Heresy series, but its a long way off yet and whether it happens or not is another thing.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Really? i thought one of the authors had said each legions story would get a book. Must have imagined it, nvm then! Probably get thrown in with another legions book like the Iron Hands were covered in Fulgrim


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye, suppose it depends on how quickly they want to advance on the HH story line.

Its been how long? And the Siege of Terra is still a fair number of years away...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I think the Age of Darkness and all the novels that come after it will be focused more on the latter half of the Heresy, so if I was to guess I'd say we have another 3 years of novels to go before we'll see the light at the end of the tunnel in this series.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

To second what CotE said, the three legions at Istvaan (loyalist) that were wiped out are, unfortunately for their fans, relatively unimportant for the majority of the Heresy. They simply don't have the numbers to really affect the future novels, with the exception of possibly Corax/Raven Guard and their attempts to rebuild the shattered legion. Even then, it's likely to be one of those mysteries lost to time, and I doubt that any further effort or detail will be invested.

I, however, look forward greatly to the Death Guard getting stuck in the warp...


----------

